# the new 'norm'?



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Aquaculture is the kind of hobby built around mentoring and/or sharing. So much of what each of us knows comes from asking questions and people generously answering those questions.

I get PMs and emails regularly, asking me "_will you...?_" or "_how to...?_". Sometimes these go back and forth several times. And, before anyone says it, yes, I know my answers can be longer than is strictly necessary.

But, even in these self-absorbed times of inflated entitlement, 'thank you' is still the minimally appropriate response when someone takes the trouble to give you an answer.

Ya don't have to like the answer, or agree with it. Doesn't matter. You asked, I answered. Now say 'thank you'.

It's kind of surprising how many people don't bother. I'd love to say this is just new people, unfamiliar with online forums, but that wouldn't be true. It's them too, of course, but often it's people who really should know better.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

there's definitely a few that could stand to learn some manner's eh....maybe there needs to be a thank you button on the PMs for those who are too lazy to type it or just lacking good manners


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

Storm is right. I have been guilty of this from time to time. Thank you for the post and reminder Storm.

Steve


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

haha I think I was guilty of this crime an hour or so ago... Odd thing is I had it in my mind that I would end the PM with 'thanks, Ray", but I guess was too preoccupied with making sure that everything I wanted to ask/say was on the reply... =S. Sorry =/, and of course, thank you for the reply.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

What an excellent post and thread storm, seems so very true in some cases indeed. I am glad I get to say my "thank you's to you" in person from time to time!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

thefishwife said:


> What an excellent post and thread storm, seems so very true in some cases indeed. I am glad I get to say my "thank you's to you" in person from time to time!


But I notice that you continue to ditch every meeting that I go to thus avoiding me in person!!!! 

I have to agree - this thread was a very good idea. I think we can all be accused of being too quick sometimes and a reminder to those who never make any mistakes


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

So true, and I am probably guilty of this myself. Sometimes I do forum fly bys between chasing lil ones ( no excuse of course ) that I forget the pleasantries of social eticat, thanks for the reminder.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> But I notice that you continue to ditch every meeting that I go to thus avoiding me in person!!!!


I'll do better next time


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

This is a good reminder, i think some gets to excited that they forget to say thank you, also some forget to reply with "sorry i am not taking it anymore" or "i change my mind but thank you" 

I think i am guilty of saying to many thank yous lol i think i say that way to much? but is cause i do appreciated what every member does or helps me with  and If i ever didnt say it, sorry but Thank You


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Well said Storm: Like others have mentioned already we all can be guilty of this time to time, but it's no excuse of course. I know you have helped me out many times already, So in case I have forgotten so say it [ THANK YOU ] for all your help. Cheers Laurie


----------



## hlee72ca (Jun 29, 2010)

*I was just thinking, what happened to the old norm*

. This is the norm, I was thinking about.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

hlee72ca said:


> . This is the norm, I was thinking about.


cheers, indeed


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I believe common courtesy goes a long way . It is often the "snapshot" for the beginning of a new and welcomed friendship . Sometimes a friendly reminder can be helpful (as life can get in the way.... and being human, we may unintentionally forget). Storm, thank you for bringing this up!

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm probably guilty...I've got a lot of help / advice from many people on this forum, and met some great people...THANKS TO ALL OF YOU! :bigsmile:

Ironic, as one of my usual rants is the depressing lack of common courtesy apparent in everyday life...I'll have to try harder.

Cheers, 
Rich


----------

